# Hoping to do more things with my meetup group



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I organize the Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group on meetup.com. I was looking at the Labrador Retriever Meetup and I am jealous! They have off-lead play at various doggy day cares and even at the Warrenton Aquatics Center. I e-mailed the organizer for tips. In response to her guidance, I contacted A Dog's Day Out, the Ashburn location, since it's the location closest to me. I spoke with woman and told her I wanted a slot for February 23rd. I am still waiting to hear back from her. I will be contacting other places as well. Another person in my group asked me on Sunday during our hike if I would be having any off-lead play. I told her I hadn't figured out how I would yet, since I refuse to go to public dog parks now. Finding places to get Mercy and the rest of my members the exercise we need is important especially in light of the Leesburg Country Club shutting down also. It's hard for me to influence people to give me access privleges to private areas since my social skills are weak, and I also have a lack of connections. The other members of my group are looking to me to make things happen and don't seem to have connections to dog businesses either. I hope everything works out. I will not give up trying though.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How is it working out using meetup.com? I was thinking of starting one up in my area.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I am jealous! As far as I can find out, there are no golden meet ups here, and goldens are very popular here in the PNW. I also haven't been successful in breaking into the doggie-friend world.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I called A Dog's Day Out again this morning, and she said she would give me a slot on a Sunday in February, but still has to figure out her calendar since many other meetups use the Doggy Day Care as well. I need some notice, so that I can announce it to my meetup group. 

It's hard for me to crack the code of other people. I tend to only speak my mind on forums like this or elsewhere online and not in person. It has taken me many years to learn the social skills I do have.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I called A Dog's Day Out again this morning, and she said she would give me a slot on a Sunday in February, but still has to figure out her calendar since many other meetups use the Doggy Day Care as well. I need some notice, so that I can announce it to my meetup group.
> 
> It's hard for me to crack the code of other people. I tend to only speak my mind on forums like this or elsewhere online and not in person. It has taken me many years to learn the social skills I do have.


Can you send out an email to all group members and say "We're working on getting a slot with "A Dog's Day Out" for a few hours of off-leash fun! More details to come. Stay tuned!"

Something like that?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Our local county animal control center has a very large outdoor kennel that they use to exercise the dogs. Our Meetups are held there for off leash play dates one Sunday a month since animal control is closed on Sundays they allow us to use it.
We also go to cafes that have outdoor seating to have lunch together before taking the dogs on trail walks. We have a blast with our meetups!
Here's a pic of animal control kennel so you can see how big it is.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are very lucky because about once a month a training facility in Tampa (about 1 hour from us) has a Retriever Meet Up. They limit it to about 12 - 15 dogs. They have a dock diving pool, agility equipment and land to just them them run and play. We usually take Tayla, but since it it cold(er) she can't get in the pool because they have to take turns and she won't get out unless I get in and take her out and I'm not getting in the water this time of year. So it will be Lily's first time since we've had her. It will be interesting to see if she plays with the other dogs or not. If she does play then I know Tayla's play style is the issue. If she doesn't then she is still coming out of her shell. Either way it's a nice facility and they have a trainer/behaviorist watch the dogs for signs of issues.


----------

